# Swing Advice



## torvine (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi;

Confused with being able to hit pitch shots with pinpoint accurucy, and full shots without such accurucy I adopted hitting my driver thru Irons with a pitching motion.

Little or no wrist hinge & a 3 quarter back swing at most, I explode into the ball with 120% effort, the results are: 

Every shot is pinpoint straight
I'm hitting my 4 iron 200Yds
9 iron 150
My confidence at the tee is Very high.

My question is...
Do I stick with this swing or try to swing more conventionally..? Any comments really welcome!!


----------



## yakdork (Aug 17, 2006)

whenever you find that groove that keeps you straight and is consistent be thankful. I go to 3/4 swing when my ball striking is off and it usually is a good cure, and then as I gain confidence I can gradually increase the backswing and wrist action. The problem I've had the last two games is when I swing my driver with this 3/4 swing I've been hooking or pulling the ball quite a bit.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't change your swing, but you need to have finesse with your pitch shots. Take it back 20% or 40% for shorter shots. Perhaps gets a gap wedge?


----------

